# Jenn-Air Downdraft Electric Range & Dishwashe...are they good products?



## MawMaw Di (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm new on this forum...we're renovating our kitchen...installing granite counter tops & new appliances.  We're thinking of purchasing the Jenn-Air Brand downdraft electric stove with convection oven & their dishwasher.  If anyone has their products...please reply with the "pros" & "cons".  Thanks! We chose Jenn-Air because can't seem to find any other brand that has the electric, downdraft, convection oven 30" stove. Also, does anyone have kitchen granite countertops in the color:  "absolute black"?  Pros or cons on this color choice.  Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 17, 2007)

A Jenn-Air range has always been a goal of mine. I'm not there yet though. I prefer cooking with gas but the electric Jenn-Air is the ultimate range.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 17, 2007)

We used to have that same stove and was a great stove but the draw back we had was the touch pad was going to cost close to 500.00 to replace and the stove was only 6-8 years old so we went a diffent road. Now this goes back a few years ago and they are probably better now.
 I have seen a few Black Granite counter tops and backsplashes and they look just great but I like something that has at least a little bit of color in it mainly solid black shows up every little particle but thats just my opinion.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 17, 2007)

I understand the black showing things up; but when my black 4Runner is clean its a killer.
Glenn


----------



## MawMaw Di (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for your comments.  I've researched the Jenn-Air stoves & I understand what you're saying about replacing the heating elements...radiant or coil.  It can get expensive....but, what other 30" electric stove is out there with a "downdraft"?  I didn't see any other choice when it comes to this size "slide-in" stove.  For the newer J.A. stove...the coil element is $228.00 & the radiant heat element runs $328.00 (Home Depot).  I do like the way this stove's element bays can be switched to use either..even the left grill side.  Lots of options...but, like you say..expensive. I sure hope it last more than a few years.  Living in Louisiana..we're limited on new product inventory.  Folks living in central Louisiana do a lot of product ordering online...we love the UPS & FEDX guys, ha!  I'll give more thought to my granite color...thanks so much for your replies...appreciate it!


----------

